# Competition for juice or DIY one shots at All Day Vapes



## YeOldeOke (29/10/18)

We promised a replacement competition for the previous one
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-competition-juice-or-diy-one-shot-prizes.t54123/

Here it is!

This competition will run for a week on a fortnightly basis.
The competition is open to all regular forum members, forum admin/staff and vendors are not eligible.
The winner will be decided by draw at random.org
Tag a different friend in each post. Max tags 10.
Each post will be allocated a sequential number

Prize will be a choice of 4 x 30ml juices (0 to 6mg) * OR* 2 x 30ml Nic Salts juices (1 to 35mg) in Chubby Gorilla bottles *OR* 2 x DIY One Shot premixed concentrates making 200ml Juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/10/18)

This weeks comp will close on midnight 4 Nov 2018
Winner will be announced the following day.

The prize for this weeks comp is a choice of:



Strawberry Delight
Strawberry Shake
Creme Brulee
Chocolate Creme Brulee
Each 30ml in Chubby Gorillas (0 to 6mg)

*OR
*
2 of the above in DIY one shots making 100ml juice each

*OR


*
Chilled Red Berries
Pineapple & Lychee
Each 30ml in Chubby Gorillas (1 to 35mg)

Good Luck to all!
*
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester (29/10/18)

how many times can we tag @YeOldeOke ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/10/18)

@Constantbester We didn't really want to limit it, but I suppose we should. Methinks to keep it from going off into crazy territory we'll limit it to 10 per competition. 1 Per post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (29/10/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Constantbester We didn't really want to limit it, but I suppose we should. Methinks to keep it from going off into crazy territory we'll limit it to 10 per competition. 1 Per post.


Hahaha....some of the forum members can tag people as fast as I like posts...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/10/18)

Constantbester said:


> Hahaha....some of the forum members can tag people as fast as I like posts...


@Constantbester Yup, and they've got a week to do it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (29/10/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (29/10/18)

@Raindance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (29/10/18)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (29/10/18)

@Cor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (29/10/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (29/10/18)

@Cornelius

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (29/10/18)

@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (29/10/18)

@Jp1905

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (29/10/18)

@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (29/10/18)

@antonherbst

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (29/10/18)

@Friep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (29/10/18)

@Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (29/10/18)

@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (29/10/18)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (29/10/18)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (29/10/18)

@Derek Van Zyl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (29/10/18)

@DirtyD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (29/10/18)

@Gert_Koen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (29/10/18)

@clydern

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/18)

@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/18)

@vicTor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/18)

@antonherbst

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/18)

@GSM500

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/18)

@Raindance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/18)

@baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/18)

@Jp1905

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/18)

@Friep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/18)

@Cor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (29/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Cor


@Dietz

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance (29/10/18)

@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (29/10/18)

@Caramia

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (29/10/18)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (29/10/18)

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (29/10/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (29/10/18)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (29/10/18)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (29/10/18)

@Raindance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (29/10/18)

@Paul33

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (29/10/18)

@Tashy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (29/10/18)

@Cor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/10/18)

I'm going to do this differently... Tagging the 10 newest members

@grym57

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/10/18)

@dixieuk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/10/18)

@Felix

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/10/18)

@Jetalito

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/10/18)

@Littlepixie

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/10/18)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/10/18)

@Galileo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/10/18)

@halber79

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/10/18)

@OnlyUseTheBlade

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/10/18)

@Saintjie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (29/10/18)

@hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (29/10/18)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (29/10/18)

@Spyro

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (29/10/18)

@antonherbst

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (29/10/18)

@Christos

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (29/10/18)

@Ghanim

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (29/10/18)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (29/10/18)

@Ryangriffon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (29/10/18)

@Daniel

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (29/10/18)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (29/10/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (29/10/18)

@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

@Steyn777

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

@Cor

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

@Trisha22

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

@Surge26

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

@Tashy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

@Travis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

@baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

@BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (29/10/18)

@Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (29/10/18)

@Daniel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

@Resistance 

Ok that's it realized don't have any real forum friends

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (29/10/18)

@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (29/10/18)

@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (29/10/18)

@baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (29/10/18)

@vicTor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (29/10/18)

@SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (29/10/18)

@KZOR

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (29/10/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (29/10/18)

@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/18)

@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/18)

@Raindance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/18)

@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/18)

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/18)

@Dietz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/18)

@Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/18)

@Tashy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/18)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/18)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (29/10/18)

@jm10

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (29/10/18)

@BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (29/10/18)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (29/10/18)

@Max

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (29/10/18)

@franshorn

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (29/10/18)

@Braki

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (29/10/18)

@Caramia

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (29/10/18)

@CharlieSierra

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (29/10/18)

@Quakes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (29/10/18)

@Jp1905

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (29/10/18)

@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (29/10/18)

@Tanja

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (29/10/18)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (29/10/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (29/10/18)

@NOOB

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (29/10/18)

@Gimli

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (29/10/18)

@Kareem

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (29/10/18)

@NOOB

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

@Humbolt

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/10/18)

@ddk1979 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/10/18)

@Dubz

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/10/18)

@JurgensSt 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/10/18)

@lesvaches 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/10/18)

@Resistance 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/10/18)

@Willyza

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/10/18)

@Puff the Magic Dragon

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/10/18)

@MrGSmokeFree 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/10/18)

@Room Fogger 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/10/18)

@Constantbester 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Slick (29/10/18)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapessa (29/10/18)

@kittyjvr1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/18)

@hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (29/10/18)

@BATMAN

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (29/10/18)

@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/18)

@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (29/10/18)

@Max

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/18)

@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (29/10/18)

@Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/18)

@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (29/10/18)

@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/18)

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/18)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/18)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (29/10/18)

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (29/10/18)

@Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (29/10/18)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (29/10/18)

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (29/10/18)

@ShaneSawCT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (29/10/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (29/10/18)

@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (29/10/18)

@Spyro

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (29/10/18)

@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

@Braki

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (30/10/18)

@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (30/10/18)

@hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (30/10/18)

@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (30/10/18)

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (30/10/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (30/10/18)

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (30/10/18)

@Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (30/10/18)

@MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (30/10/18)

@clydern

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (30/10/18)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (30/10/18)

@Willielieb

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (30/10/18)

@veecee

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (30/10/18)

@Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (30/10/18)

@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (30/10/18)

@TheV

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (30/10/18)

@Tashy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (30/10/18)

@Tanja

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (30/10/18)

@Supriyono

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (30/10/18)

@Stosta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (30/10/18)

@Spyro

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (30/10/18)

@Seemo.wm

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/10/18)

@Cornelius

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (30/10/18)

@Greg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (30/10/18)

@Nicholas Jones

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (30/10/18)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (30/10/18)

@Vapejuncky

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (30/10/18)

@KZOR

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (30/10/18)

@IVapesDaNicotine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (30/10/18)

@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (30/10/18)

@Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (30/10/18)

@JeromyStrosin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (30/10/18)

@Felix

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (30/10/18)

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (30/10/18)

@Raindance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (30/10/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (30/10/18)

@baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (30/10/18)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gimli (30/10/18)

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gimli (30/10/18)

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gimli (30/10/18)

@clydern

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gimli (30/10/18)

@Dietz

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## clydern (30/10/18)

@Dietz

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern (30/10/18)

@gimili

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern (30/10/18)

@Gimli

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (30/10/18)

@Gimli

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (30/10/18)

@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (30/10/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (30/10/18)

@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (30/10/18)

@Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (30/10/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (30/10/18)

@baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (30/10/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Seemo.wm (30/10/18)

@Lee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Seemo.wm (30/10/18)

@Jengz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (30/10/18)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (30/10/18)

@Spyro

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (30/10/18)

@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (30/10/18)

@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (30/10/18)

@Daniel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (30/10/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/11/18)

Just a reminder this comp closes tonight.

Post #'s will be used for the draw tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed (4/11/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed (4/11/18)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Armed (4/11/18)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Armed (4/11/18)

@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Armed (4/11/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Armed (4/11/18)

@Friep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed (4/11/18)

@Dietz

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Armed (4/11/18)

@Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed (4/11/18)

@Jp1905

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed (4/11/18)

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/11/18)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (4/11/18)

@Al3x

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (4/11/18)

@Brommer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (4/11/18)

@craigb

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/11/18)

@Byakko

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/11/18)

@Cor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (4/11/18)

@DanTheMan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (4/11/18)

@Franky3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (4/11/18)

@Ged_Wolff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/11/18)

@Stosta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (4/11/18)

@Zenzen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (4/11/18)

@TheV

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/11/18)

@BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/11/18)

@Raindance

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/11/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/11/18)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/11/18)

@jm10

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/11/18)

@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/11/18)

@Steyn777

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (4/11/18)

@Tanja

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (4/11/18)

And No. 10
@Supriyono

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (4/11/18)

2. @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (4/11/18)

3. @RichJB

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (4/11/18)

4. @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (4/11/18)

5. @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (4/11/18)

6. @Scouse45

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (4/11/18)

7. @joeman187

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (4/11/18)

8. @Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (4/11/18)

9. @bjorncoetsee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (4/11/18)

10. @Vino1718

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/11/18)

OK guys we shall toddle off and do the draw, watch this space!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/11/18)

The winning number is 182!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/11/18)

The winner is @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (5/11/18)

Well done, @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/11/18)

Congrats @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/11/18)

@Martin Narainsamy Congratulations! Please PM us your choice of prize and delivery details at your earliest convenience.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/11/18)

Thank you to all who participated. We will have the next comp next week!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/11/18)

congrats @Martin Narainsamy !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog (5/11/18)

Enjoy @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (5/11/18)

Thank you everyone.
Really appreciate it and I will enjoy

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Constantbester (5/11/18)

Congrats @Martin Narainsamy hope you enjoy your prize

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/11/18)

Competition for 12 to 18 Nov 2018!

This competition will run for a week.
The competition is open to all regular forum members, forum admin/staff and vendors are not eligible.
The winner will be decided by draw at random.org
Tag a different friend in each post. Max tags 10.
Draw will be held on 19 Nov. Post#'s will be used for the draw.

Prize will be a choice of 4 x 30ml juices (0 to 6mg) *OR* 2 x 30ml Nic Salts juices (1 to 35mg) in Chubby Gorilla bottles *OR* 2 x DIY One Shot premixed concentrates making 200ml Juice.

'tis summer. Time for I
The prize for this weeks comp is a choice of:





Berries & Pistachio Ice Cream
Mint Choc Chip Ice Cream
Mocha Ice Cream
Persian Delight
Each 30ml in Chubby Gorillas (0 to 6mg)

*OR*

2 of the above in DIY one shots making 100ml juice each

*OR



*

Nic Salts Chilled Pomberry Cococream
Nic Salts Mint Choc Chip Ice Cream
Each 30ml in Chubby Gorillas (1 to 35mg)

Good Luck to all!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lesvaches (12/11/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (12/11/18)

@BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (12/11/18)

@jm10

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (12/11/18)

@hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (12/11/18)

@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (12/11/18)

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (12/11/18)

@SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (12/11/18)

@Adephi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (12/11/18)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (12/11/18)

@baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (12/11/18)

@Stosta

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (12/11/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (12/11/18)

@Humbolt

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (12/11/18)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (12/11/18)

@Spyro

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (12/11/18)

@Cor

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (12/11/18)

@Cornelius

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (12/11/18)

@Jp1905

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (12/11/18)

@anthony001

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (12/11/18)

@Raindance

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (12/11/18)

@Slick

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (12/11/18)

@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Constantbester (12/11/18)

@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (12/11/18)

@Amir

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (12/11/18)

@Spyro

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (12/11/18)

@hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (12/11/18)

@vicTor

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (12/11/18)

@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (12/11/18)

@veecee

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (12/11/18)

@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (12/11/18)

@baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (12/11/18)

@LeonO

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (12/11/18)

@JesseCupido960221

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (12/11/18)

@Kareem

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (12/11/18)

@KarlDP

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/11/18)

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/11/18)

@Dubz

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/11/18)

@lesvaches

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/11/18)

@Willyza

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/11/18)

@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/11/18)

@Friep

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/11/18)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/11/18)

@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/11/18)

@JurgensSt

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/11/18)

@Constantbester

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JesseCupido960221 (13/11/18)

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/18)

1# @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/18)

2# @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/18)

3# @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (13/11/18)

@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/18)

4# @Raindance

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (13/11/18)

@Max

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/18)

5# @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (13/11/18)

@GSM500

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/18)

6# @Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (13/11/18)

@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (13/11/18)

@Tashy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/18)

7# @Resistance

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/18)

8# @Dietz

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/18)

9# @Tashy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/18)

10# @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (13/11/18)

Post #1 - @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (13/11/18)

Post #2 - @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (13/11/18)

Post #3 - @CharlieSierra

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (13/11/18)

Post #4 - @Caramia

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (13/11/18)

Post #5 - @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (13/11/18)

Post #6 - @Cor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/18)

@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/18)

@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Max (13/11/18)

Post #7 - @Quakes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/18)

@Raindance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/18)

@Jp1905

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (13/11/18)

Post #8 - @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/18)

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/18)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (13/11/18)

Post #9 @NOOB

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/18)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/18)

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (13/11/18)

Post #10 - @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/18)

@hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/18)

@BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruwaid (14/11/18)

@EZBlend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (14/11/18)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (14/11/18)

@GSM500

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (14/11/18)

@Amir

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (14/11/18)

@Random264

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (14/11/18)

@Striker

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (14/11/18)

@Johan Marais

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (14/11/18)

@stevie g

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (14/11/18)

@Kalashnikov

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (14/11/18)

@kev mac

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (14/11/18)

@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kareem (15/11/18)

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kareem (15/11/18)

@Mario

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kareem (15/11/18)

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kareem (15/11/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kareem (15/11/18)

@Zuhail

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kareem (15/11/18)

@thaabit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kareem (15/11/18)

@omarvds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (16/11/18)

Post #1
@Max

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (16/11/18)

Post #2
@Cynarius

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (16/11/18)

Post#3
@Cor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (16/11/18)

Post#4
@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (16/11/18)

Post#5
@veecee

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (16/11/18)

Post#6
@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (16/11/18)

Post#7
@Hooked

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (16/11/18)

Post#8
@Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (16/11/18)

Post#9
@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (16/11/18)

Post#10
@Raindance

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/11/18)

Just a reminder that this comp closes tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (18/11/18)

@Seemo.wm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (18/11/18)

@Beserker786

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (18/11/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (18/11/18)

@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (18/11/18)

@Greenleader

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (18/11/18)

@mbera

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (18/11/18)

@AniDey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (18/11/18)

@RoSsIkId

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (18/11/18)

@Ged_Wolff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (18/11/18)

@Zenzen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (18/11/18)

@Brommer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (18/11/18)

@Richardrpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (18/11/18)

@Gypsy@321

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (18/11/18)

@Metal_Geo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (18/11/18)

@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/11/18)

This comp now closed. The draw will be done within a hour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ADV-Des (19/11/18)

We have a winner - post #349! 

Congrats to @Puff the Magic Dragon! 

Please PM us your prize choice and delivery details.

Thank you to all that participated!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (19/11/18)

yay! congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon! enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (19/11/18)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon hope you enjoy your prize

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (19/11/18)

Deserved winner  Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/11/18)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (19/11/18)

Awesome @Puff the Magic Dragon you have been lucky today. So cool. Enjoy your prizes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/11/18)

Congratulations @Puff the Magic Dragon 
Enjoy the prize

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (19/11/18)

Congratulations @Puff the Magic Dragon have an awesome vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/11/18)

Thanks for all the well wishes on winning this prize. I really appreciate it.

Obviously sincere thanks to AllDayVapes for hosting the competition, and especially for declaring me as the lucky winner.

I have chosen the one-shots as my prize as I do DIY.

Looking forward to making the juice.

Once again thanks @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (26/11/18)

Enjoy those juices @Puff the Magic Dragon , congrats on winning the prize.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

